# The OMG OMG OMG Sephora haul....



## ForgetRegret (Aug 5, 2009)

Haha...I was stupidly excited over this...I ordered a bunch of stuff from Sephora on Friday morning, and yesterday when I got home from picking up my son, it was sitting in front of my door...SCORE! Ok...so here's what I bought;

Urban Decay Box of Potions; Has a lip primer, shadow primer, lash primer, and two different face primers...a pore perfecting one, and a brightening one...I'm officially in love with the pore perfecting primer...I'm going to have to post pictures later, when I get a chance. Woo!

OPI for Sephora Dark Room nail polish - a BI exclusive color, and so far, I'm loving it. It's a really dark green color, and although some Sephora reviews claim that it's just black...they're idiots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok...that's harsh, but I'm wearing this color on my toenails right now, and it looks beautiful! 

Illamasqua Blusher in Panic and Unrequited - OMG...Panic...it'll PUT you into a panic if you're not super careful with it. It's red. When I say red, I mean it...it's an effing RED blush...I tapped (gently!) my bristles into it once, and had enough pigment on the brush, even after tapping the brush and gently blowing off the excess, to give my cheeks the "I just came inside from a walk on a chilly fall day" look. It was REALLY beautiful, but if you're not careful with it, you're gonna look like a fool. Unrequited was a really pretty pink...I don't have anything amazing to say about it, I guess because it was just a really lovely natural pink, and compared to the OMG! of Panic, there's just not much to say. The blushers both have a lovely, smooth texture, and I'm extremely happy with them! 

Illamasqua Powder Eyeshadow in Sex and Moonflower - Ok...for those of you who griped and griped about Gesso...you need Sex. LOL Seriously...it's a matte white, but the texture is buttery soft, and it left my lids stark, paper white after two or three swipes. Gorgeous. I love it. Moonflower is officially my new highlight. It's amazing. It's a white/silver shimmer, and it does exactly what it says...shimmers. It's not shiny...it's not glittery...it's just the perfect balance (for me, anyway) of a hint of color, and enough light-catching particles to go "Hey look at me...because I'm pretty, not because I look like a disco ball". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Illamasqua Lipgloss in Indulge (Intense) and Divine (Sheer) - Ok...I love these. Divine is a sheer hot pink...and they delivered. It's beautiful. I'm covering that quickly, because I wasn't so thrilled with Indulge at first. It's supposed to be neon pink. Um. I don't think so Illamasqua...either you got that one WAY wrong, or someone mislabeled my tube...cuz it's CORAL. Fortunately I love coral...not as much as hot pink...but I love it just the same...and it just so happens that I also bought.....

Illamasqua Lipstick in Over - Which should be a bright matte coral...it's bright...and coral...and matte...but for some reason, I wasn't loving the way it applied on my lips...I tried from the tube and using a brush...I just wasn't too happy with it...but then I spied my Indulge gloss and had a stroke of genius...apply Indulge on top of Over! Yes! The result was (for me, anyhow) the PERFECT coral lip...well-pigmented, glossy, and it lasted through my cigarettes, dinner, and bottle of beer. w00t! Goodbye Vegas Volt...I love you...we had some good times...but I need to move on. 

So...that was my haul...I'm CRAAAAAZY excited over it all...I can't wait to go home and play with it again.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 5, 2009)

What a great haul! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW! You got some nice goodies, especially Illamasqua's!!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

how much was the urban decay set?

That set sounds really good, are they full sized?

Enjoy !


----------



## barbie.doll (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! Great haul! Enjoy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isn't it the best feeling coming home to a package? I get so giddy.


----------



## singsing (Aug 6, 2009)

wooow!!  gotta love getting the goodies in the mail!!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 6, 2009)

enjoy lovely!


----------



## VintageAqua (Aug 7, 2009)

Great haul, I'm totally lemming the box of potions.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Great haul and thanks for the reviews


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 7, 2009)

What a great haul!! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## t0nz (Aug 7, 2009)

ohh i wanted the urban decay box of potion box set! but I already have udpp.. =(


----------



## nunu (Aug 7, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 8, 2009)

Great haul!  Thanks for the descriptions/reviews!


----------

